# Call.of.Duty.Black.Ops.II.RF.XboX360-XBOX360 (P2P)



## Devin (Nov 5, 2012)

Not sure if I'm doing this right but I'll give it a shot. This is a P2P release.




 
Screenshots


Spoiler


















 
ABGX Log 


Spoiler










 
Call of Duty: Black Ops II, the greatly anticipated sequel to Call of Duty: Black Ops, will be released on November 13, 2012, by Activision. Its release will mark the ninth game released in the franchise. As with the other games in the franchise, the new game will be available for PlayStation 3, Xbox 360 and Microsoft Windows. The new release starts off in the same location as the original Call of Duty: Black Ops game, but only to give the player important background information for the new game. After the protagonist and the background information have been established, the game quickly progresses to the futuristic setting of 2025, but that is not where the differences end; the weapons featured in Call of Duty: Black Ops II are also futuristic, and drones are prevalent on the battlefield. Frank Wood and Raul Menendez, characters from Call of Duty: Black Ops, are also seen in the sequel. If you are a Call of Duty fan who loves the Zombie mode, in Call of Duty: Black Ops, you won't be disappointed with the new Zombie features in Call of Duty: Black Ops II. Unlike any other Call of Duty game in the franchise, Call of Duty: Black Ops II will allow players to make strategic choices in the game, which could ultimately impact the storyline of the game.


----------



## Lurker2 (Nov 5, 2012)

The game is on one disc.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 9, 2012)

Just for the record *Call.Of.Duty.Black.Ops.2.XBOX360-iMARS* hit earlier.

*Call.of.Duty.Black.Ops.2.PAL.SPANiSH-iND*

*Rock_Band_Network-2012-October-DLC_XBOX360-LiGHTFORCE*

Also
*Karateka_XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus*
Jordan Mechner's first game has had the high def remake treatment.
*Sega_Vintage_Collection_ToeJam_and_Earl_XBLA_XBOX360-XBLAplus*
In some ways the epitome of cynical 90's marketing has a XBLA remake although someone once said something about a parody being hard to distinguish from the real thing. That the series did produce at least two good games, the xbox game is probably best ignored along with most other early attempts at turning once great titles into 3d franchises.


----------

